# Open Water SCUBA Diving Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be starting a new Open Water SCUBA Diving Course next week on Wednesday November 14, 2007 at 6:00pm at MBT Divers. Now is an excellent time to get into SCUBA diving while the classes are small. The schedule for the course will me Wednesday 5:30pm - 8:30pm Academics, Thursday 5:30pm - 8:30pm Academics, Friday 5:30pm - 9:00pm Pool session in a heated/enclosed pool, Saturday 8:00am - 2:30pm Open Water Dive, Sunday 8:00am - 3:30pm Open Water Dives/Test. If you would like to sign up for the course call MBT at 455-7702.

Rich


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where are yall doing your dives at?


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

i was supposed to take a class up here at bama but they cancelled it cause someone died last semester...:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (11/14/2007)*Where are yall doing your dives at?


It is usually at either Morrison or Vortex Springs. If it's nice, they may do a beach dive on the old peir rubble or something.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya that's what i want the last time i went for my open water it was at vortex and i got sick and tried to reschedule but got the run around and then never did my final dive. I would rather do it at the beach but i've heard that it doesn't get done there that much


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We dove the Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble and the Navarre Beach Fishing Pier. The Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble has covered up with sand, so until Pickens reopens, we'll probably be going to either Navarre or the Springs. I'll be diving this weekend and probably next weekend if you want to finish up.

Rich


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (11/21/2007)*We dove the Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble and the Navarre Beach Fishing Pier. The Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble has covered up with sand, so until Pickens reopens, we'll probably be going to either Navarre or the Springs. I'll be diving this weekend and probably next weekend if you want to finish up.
> 
> Rich


Rich,

I would like to get up with youand the class to go on the dives with you guys next weekend. I need to get my new gear dialed in with how much weight I need etc...


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

feel free to come along. We'll probably meet at the shop at around 8:00am, and head to either the beach or the springs depending on the sea state.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya problem is that the dive instructor didn't sign off my first dive in my dive book. So i don't know my options


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

rich anybody out on a boat this weekend. need to get wet and shot something before it gets to cold. knot a yacht you met my brother at the camp out (skinnywater). if ya need somebody to go with drop me a pm. i gotta work friday night though. i don't have to bring my gun. can just dive.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in w/ flynurse...anyone goin'? Rich? I wanna shoot somethin', my gear cries to me daily! I am home thru the holiday weekendw/ nothing to do! If I don't go out then I have to address some of these projects I been needin' to do! I thought bein' single meant drinkin', lazin', and not havin' to do shit! :banghead


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (11/21/2007)*Ya problem is that the dive instructor didn't sign off my first dive in my dive book. So i don't know my options


Just get up with me, and we'll work it out. I'll get in touch with whoever your instructor was and finish you up. That is why I require that my students bring their log book to every day of the course, but we can work it out. No problem.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *flynurse (11/22/2007)*rich anybody out on a boat this weekend. need to get wet and shot something before it gets to cold. knot a yacht you met my brother at the camp out (skinnywater). if ya need somebody to go with drop me a pm. i gotta work friday night though. i don't have to bring my gun. can just dive.


I don't know if anybody is getting out in a boat this weekend. It's going to be pretty rough. I was supposed to dive on Friday, but we already called in based on the projection for this weekend. I'll be diving either the beach or the springs this weekend if you want to tag along. I'm trying to talk Briana into diving this weekend, but she's waiting to see if it's going to be cold or not. Give me a call, and I'll let you know what we're doing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flynurse (11/22/2007)*rich anybody out on a boat this weekend. need to get wet and shot something before it gets to cold. knot a yacht you met my brother at the camp out (skinnywater). if ya need somebody to go with drop me a pm. i gotta work friday night though. i don't have to bring my gun. can just dive.


Fly, Hopefully I will be getting ut every chance I get here soon. I will keep you in mind. I am getting up with the guys at MBT for next weekend just to test out my new gear etc... After that, I should be taking my boat out on good days (18 ft WA). It was good to meet your brother at McRee. His son had a blast out there.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey "Offshore64"...You should know youthe "Wet Pursuit" you purchased was owned and maintained by an AUBURN engineering graduate.............WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

